# Schaltschrankbau für ein IT Netz in Frankreich



## Schäfer (11 April 2008)

Hallo,

wer kennt sich mit dem Schaltschrankbau für ein IT-Netz aus?
Was ist beim planen alles zu beachten?

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 April 2008)

oh... IT-Netz....

Wir hatten mal eine Anlage mit diesem Netz in Frankfurt... 



Du solltest auf jeden Fall eine Isolationsüberwachung (z.B. von Bender) einbauen. Bei einigen Frequenzumrichtern musst du kleinere Umbauten vornehmen bzw. sie ausdrücklich für IT-Netz bestellen.

Wir mussten damals vor unsere Schränke einen Trenntrafo setzen um irgendwelche Störungen zu unterdrücken. Das war allerdings eine Kundenvorschrift.

Das sind die Sachen an die ich mich erinnern kann. Mit Schaltschrankbau hab ich nix zu tun. Hab das nur wahrend der IB so beiläufig mitbekommen.


----------

